# Code for Toshiba 42HM66



## sixforty (Nov 25, 2006)

Just purchased the older DLP television (Model 42HM66) and I cannot get the codes on the directv Tivo HR10 unit to power on mute channel for the TV. What is the code to make the televison work with the tivo remote. 

Also, do you have the code which will work with the Toshiba controller to operate the HR10 unit?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Try code 0128.


----------



## sixforty (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, still nothing with the tivo remote.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

sorry I have no other codes. Only times when a toshiba tv doesn't respond to the standard toshiba tv codes, it uses the LG code instead. Like in this  thread, UEI code 0178= Tivo remote code 0128.


----------

